# Vibrolux Mark Moyer Mods



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone here as attempted to do this themselves, or could possibly guide me to a good amp tech in Toronto who has/can do these mods to a vibrolux.

i want my amp to be as quiet as this guy's. he did the mod too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zogeGiIvtWE&feature=related


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

the mods make sense and look nice tim dudley could probably get you fixed up 

p


----------



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

what store do i find him at?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.superfuzzaudio.com/


p


----------



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks parkhead :bow: Any other suggestions? just in case...


----------

